# Avance 1501C Embroidery Machine



## baz ent

Hi, Has anyone have any experience with this single head embroidery machine.

Avance 1501C Single Head Avance | Professional and Commercial Embroidery Machines

I'm looking to add an embroidery machine to my sports shop. I want to add a single head first because I do a lot of Varsity jackets (usually 1 design at a time).

Any opinions would be appreciated.

Vince


----------



## onestop300

I have had an Avance' for about a month. It has not made its first penny for me. Not sure about experience from others but mine does not work. Thread breaks about every 1,000 stitches if you are real lucky. The design looks like a bowl of spaghetti when it's done. Not sure what the problem is but I do know that it is not working properly. Not sure what is going to happen. If I had it to do over, I would have insisted on seeing a machine embroider multiple designs before I purchased it. I recommend doing your research before you purchase this machine. Good luck.


----------



## twinkey121

Looks just like all the other Chinese machines.. I have a Highland I bought from Mesa I've been using for about 18 months now and it runs great.. No trouble what so ever.. When I do jackets or heavy coats I use my mighty hoops..


----------



## binki

Do not get a compact machine for jackets. You will regret the day you got it every time you run one. They will snag on the edges. Tajima has a full size with a giant field that will do what you want.


----------



## LNader

Ran some very gross numbers, and figured out that on a yearly basis, my shop currently makes enough to pay the cost of the monthly payment of a financing this machine.

Took out a personal loan, and spent around $12,000 on this device. It arrived on a damaged palette, but the box and the machine seemed adequate for something that came from China. Watched several youtube videos (of which there are many, and are mostly helpful, EXCEPT: during the live webinar, the instructor, who is the same guy who did the videos, outright points out errors in the video stating “we were learning the machine then”). The box came labeled very generically: “Computerized Embroidery Machine” not “Avance 1501”. (I later learned this is a generic device, a TANG I believe, which is resold and re branded as several “discount” commercial machines).

I learned how to thread it and operate it. I know I did this right because during the webinar, the instructor, using my webcam, confirmed I was doing it right. 
The first time I tried to embroider anything, the machine literally unthreaded itself any time it moved from one design shape to the next. It did not come preconfigured from the factory. An adjustment DID fix this problem.
Even though it came with two test embroiders from the factory. BOTH of them had threadballs and broken threads. This was their ‘example’ that the machine ‘worked’ from the factory.
I could not complete the live webinar because my machine was incapable of finishing *any *design *they *sent *me*. It simply will not complete any design without breaking the thread. Several times. These were demonstration and sample designs *they *provided for training. There were a least four. My machine could finish NONE of them. 
There was another couple attending the webinar from Alaska. Their machine couldn’t embroider anything either, because it too was broken out of the box. We were the only two people on this call, and neither could actually engage in the training, due to broken machines. 
They sent a technician to my home (a *day after* he was scheduled to), he spent six hours ‘fixing’ the machine. He again tried a factory design.
It broke threads twice during embroider. I overlooked this, sent him home, and tried to do a set of patches to sell.

It generated a bird’s nest so bad that it ripped the fabric out of the hoop.

I had this machine a little over 30 days, had literally not been able to embroider a single design successfully, and called, emailed and had a tech visit my house about twelve times in total. This device has never functioned as intended, so I called requesting to return it.

I don’t know what standard policy is when one spends $12,000.00 on a machine, but ColDesi’s policy in the contract I signed is No Returns. They were more than willing to keep sending me parts. To keep sending technicians out to look at it. But after over twelve support tickets and one on-site visit, I determined this machine to be either a lemon, or defective in workmanship and engineering. This was all within the span of one month, a week of which it was in transit, and another week of which I did not attempt to use it before I went through the live webinar training.

After stating that I would involve a lawyer (based on any contract implying delivery of a functional machine), they decided to take it back.
With a 30% restocking fee.
And I had to pay shipping. Which added up to another $1000.00
They made me pack EVERYTHING (Stabilizer. Thread. Oil. Etc) I did not use during my attempted training, and send it back. They did at least scheduled the truck to pick it up again (they sent a semi both times even though I stated a box truck would work better).

So in the end, I’m out approximately $4000.00, and have nothing to show for it. Except a loan I still have to pay back.


----------



## binki

Tough Story. What prompted you to purchase this brand to begin with?


----------



## EmbroidTek1

LNader said:


> Ran some very gross numbers, and figured out that on a yearly basis, my shop currently makes enough to pay the cost of the monthly payment of a financing this machine.
> 
> Took out a personal loan, and spent around $12,000 on this device. It arrived on a damaged palette, but the box and the machine seemed adequate for something that came from China. Watched several youtube videos (of which there are many, and are mostly helpful, EXCEPT: during the live webinar, the instructor, who is the same guy who did the videos, outright points out errors in the video stating “we were learning the machine then”). The box came labeled very generically: “Computerized Embroidery Machine” not “Avance 1501”. (I later learned this is a generic device, a TANG I believe, which is resold and re branded as several “discount” commercial machines).
> 
> I learned how to thread it and operate it. I know I did this right because during the webinar, the instructor, using my webcam, confirmed I was doing it right.
> The first time I tried to embroider anything, the machine literally unthreaded itself any time it moved from one design shape to the next. It did not come preconfigured from the factory. An adjustment DID fix this problem.
> Even though it came with two test embroiders from the factory. BOTH of them had threadballs and broken threads. This was their ‘example’ that the machine ‘worked’ from the factory.
> I could not complete the live webinar because my machine was incapable of finishing *any *design *they *sent *me*. It simply will not complete any design without breaking the thread. Several times. These were demonstration and sample designs *they *provided for training. There were a least four. My machine could finish NONE of them.
> There was another couple attending the webinar from Alaska. Their machine couldn’t embroider anything either, because it too was broken out of the box. We were the only two people on this call, and neither could actually engage in the training, due to broken machines.
> They sent a technician to my home (a *day after* he was scheduled to), he spent six hours ‘fixing’ the machine. He again tried a factory design.
> It broke threads twice during embroider. I overlooked this, sent him home, and tried to do a set of patches to sell.
> 
> It generated a bird’s nest so bad that it ripped the fabric out of the hoop.
> 
> I had this machine a little over 30 days, had literally not been able to embroider a single design successfully, and called, emailed and had a tech visit my house about twelve times in total. This device has never functioned as intended, so I called requesting to return it.
> 
> I don’t know what standard policy is when one spends $12,000.00 on a machine, but ColDesi’s policy in the contract I signed is No Returns. They were more than willing to keep sending me parts. To keep sending technicians out to look at it. But after over twelve support tickets and one on-site visit, I determined this machine to be either a lemon, or defective in workmanship and engineering. This was all within the span of one month, a week of which it was in transit, and another week of which I did not attempt to use it before I went through the live webinar training.
> 
> After stating that I would involve a lawyer (based on any contract implying delivery of a functional machine), they decided to take it back.
> With a 30% restocking fee.
> And I had to pay shipping. Which added up to another $1000.00
> They made me pack EVERYTHING (Stabilizer. Thread. Oil. Etc) I did not use during my attempted training, and send it back. They did at least scheduled the truck to pick it up again (they sent a semi both times even though I stated a box truck would work better).
> 
> So in the end, I’m out approximately $4000.00, and have nothing to show for it. Except a loan I still have to pay back.


I have seen this happen many times now on a few brands. The Avance is actually a private label RiComa. That is a horrible story. At least they took it back. I had one customer lose all $12,000 and doesn't have a machine to show for it and a loan to pay. I would contact a lawyer and try to get them to remove the restocking fee. By any chance do you still have the original contract?


----------



## Fltees

I have had a Ricoma for 3 years. Recently bought a 2nd (both single heads). I had a problem with the 2nd machine and I can't praise tech support enough. They were amazing and went above and beyond what I expected. Both machines embroider beautifully!


----------



## EmbroidTek1

Fltees said:


> I have had a Ricoma for 3 years. Recently bought a 2nd (both single heads). I had a problem with the 2nd machine and I can't praise tech support enough. They were amazing and went above and beyond what I expected. Both machines embroider beautifully!


Your the first person who has ever said that I think. All the RiComa's I have installed the person gets rid of the machine within the first year.


----------



## Fltees

I think that many people have a preconceived opinion about Ricoma. I will admit that when I bought my first machine, I had not researched anything other than the big names which were out of my budget. My first machine was an impulse buy at a trade show as I was impressed with the quality. Only after I purchased did I read reviews and believe me, I was nervous and upset. But it was wasted energy as it worked perfectly from day 1. Fast forward 3 years and it was time for another machine. I attended another trade show and checked out all the machines. I had a friend with me (not an embroiderer). The other machines were not sewing out as well as mine did and the designs they were embroidering looked like crap and neither of us were impressed. So, I went with another Ricoma.

I did notice that my 2nd machine did not sew as well and was disappointed. After several facetimes with tech support, they came out personally (tech guy and engineer) and tried to figure out why. They were baffled and a few days later, they brought me a new machine. They did not leave until it was sewing perfectly and identical to my old machine. I can't thank them enough as this was at the beginning of the busy holiday season just a few weeks ago!


----------



## EmbroidTek1

"I attended another trade show and checked out all the machines. I had a friend with me (not an embroiderer). The other machines were not sewing out as well as mine did and the designs they were embroidering looked like crap and neither of us were impressed. So, I went with another Ricoma."

I'm curious...What other machines were embroidering?


----------



## naldopr

We are in the same boat with mine is been a headache since day one! The fist month they had to send a technician to our shop very friendly person by the way. We spend almost 3 day trying to make this machine work properly we did but it only lasted a good week or 2 after that is been a pain I have open more that 20 tickets with tension problems freezing panel noises reciprocator false thread break. I wish I could get our money back. Support guy try his best to help and I appreciated but this machine are not good investment I rather spend 16 or 20k on a barudan and not having this dilema! We are trying to payoff the machine so we can invest in a a barudan multihead. Sorry to say but trust my word buy barudan or ZSK or even happy your investment will be worthy


----------



## Fltees

EmbroidTek1 said:


> I'm curious...What other machines were embroidering?


ZSK, SWF and a used Tajima (was only embroidering caps at the time). There was also another brand that I had never heard of and can't remember the brand!


----------



## sinGN

Hi,

the Avancé 1501C has best value in today's marketplace and good for beginner. we can add more machines and take advantage of the ability to send design files over Ethernet, OR trade in within 2 years and get a 100% credit towards a multi head machine. It has an embroidery field of up to 19.7 x 13.8 inches and 1200 stitches per minute giving you the ability to embroider garments, large jacket backs and caps. we can send designs via a network cable.


----------



## naldopr

sinGN said:


> Hi,
> 
> the Avancé 1501C has best value in today's marketplace and good for beginner. we can add more machines and take advantage of the ability to send design files over Ethernet, OR trade in within 2 years and get a 100% credit towards a multi head machine. It has an embroidery field of up to 19.7 x 13.8 inches and 1200 stitches per minute giving you the ability to embroider garments, large jacket backs and caps. we can send designs via a network cable.


There no value on a machine that is proven to fail. 
This is not a cheap business we the people that are looking to make a living out this business are spending a good amount of money on a machine that don't deliver! Is frustrating! If we are talking about value it need to first work with out issues and payoffs it self! Like their sale rep said if the machine didn't make noise it won't make money!

So this machine is not on the value category!


----------



## EmbroidTek1

sinGN said:


> Hi,
> 
> the Avancé 1501C has best value in today's marketplace and good for beginner. we can add more machines and take advantage of the ability to send design files over Ethernet, OR trade in within 2 years and get a 100% credit towards a multi head machine. It has an embroidery field of up to 19.7 x 13.8 inches and 1200 stitches per minute giving you the ability to embroider garments, large jacket backs and caps. we can send designs via a network cable.


Looks like you know how to read the website/brochure. You just did this on a Toyota post as well. Post your own answers and not something you find in a ad or brochure. I have a few Coldesi phone numbers in my contacts if you would like to call them to apply for a sales job.


----------



## EmbroidTek1

Someone just sent me a picture of a design they stitched on their RiComa. I'm sorry but that is not good stitch quality at all.


----------



## Fltees

EmbroidTek1 said:


> Someone just sent me a picture of a design they stitched on their RiComa. I'm sorry but that is not good stitch quality at all.


I'm actually surprised that you would post a pic like that and think that all Ricoma's embroider like this. That was obviously embroidered on a machine that is in serious need of maintenance. If my machines embroidered like that, I wouldn't be able to make any money!!

I would post a pic, but can't figure out how to do it from my ipad!


----------



## wrkalot

Fltees said:


> I'm actually surprised that you would post a pic like that and think that all Ricoma's embroider like this. That was obviously embroidered on a machine that is in serious need of maintenance. If my machines embroidered like that, I wouldn't be able to make any money!!
> 
> I would post a pic, but can't figure out how to do it from my ipad!


I agree completely. Suggesting that all Ricoma's sew out like that is soooooo misleading. The reality is that a newer properly maintained Chinese machine with quality digitizing will match the quality of higher end brands.

Whether they will last as long is another question but the sew quality is quite good.


----------



## BerkshirePrint

I called ColDesi about this machine since I bought a SWF 1501t from them and they couldn't answer any of my questions. I passed on the machine and bought a Barudan.


----------



## EmbroidTek1

BerkshirePrint said:


> I called ColDesi about this machine since I bought a SWF 1501t from them and they couldn't answer any of my questions. I passed on the machine and bought a Barudan.


You made the smart choice. You bought a machine that stitches better, better built, better resale, better hat machine and support. You won't regret it.


----------



## Blue92

EmbroidTek1 said:


> Looks like you know how to read the website/brochure. You just did this on a Toyota post as well. Post your own answers and not something you find in a ad or brochure. I have a few Coldesi phone numbers in my contacts if you would like to call them to apply for a sales job.


Most of his posts seem to run along that same line.


----------



## Bryce77

I wonder if the contract say no return can he sue this company and get his money back that seems very unfair! I went to the BBB site and I saw a few claims regarding embroidery machine issues! And no action has be done. That is sad. I had one avanse from a friend and was brand new and seems cheap compare to a barudan machine! And I don't know much I saw the difference right away! Hope you can get your money back


----------



## clasyldy

We are considering an Avance 1501C What embroidery machine do you recommend for someone just starting in this area of the business? This would be an add-on to an existing similar business.
Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## TnBPromotions

We have two machines, we have a single head tajima knock off and an inbro which is also a tajima knock off. we bought them used and we spent money for someone to come out and time them and adjust them, even with all that we saved about 50% off new. yes we get our share of thread breaks, but thats the cost of doing embroidery. wish we could get a brand new machine, but just don't do enough embroidery to justify it. also where we live people gripe over an 8 dollar embroidery and worse if we can't digitize it and send it out to someone else and have to charge them! LOL


----------



## dylanrt95

Who did you purchase the machine from?


----------



## EmbroidTek1

dylanrt95 said:


> Who did you purchase the machine from?


Avance comes from Coldesi


----------



## industrialshirts

I bought Avacne 1501c 2nd hand just about new, there are been days were we have been running the machine 18hrs straight putting 700K stitches a day. Initially it was breaking treat, but we switched to American Made poly and its been good since. While my experiance in the emboridery field is limited its been a good machine so far. With the right treat tension it does pretty good work, hats on the other hand is differnet story. They can come out good, but I have to run @ 400RPM and it still break needles from time to time. The foat 3D stuff doesn't come out very good. Not sure if its machine or my setup still learning.


----------



## sinGNLisa

I just want to say how much I appreciate this post. I am an experienced operator, and by that I mean operating 6 & 12 head Tajima and Barudan machines on production basis for a contract embroidery company. However, I want to get in to doing design work, and have been looking for an affordable single head to purchase for use at home. I saw the Avance 1501-c online and thought I had found an affordable option. Wasting $12,000.00 on apiece of junk is not my idea of affordable. If the company will not stand behind their brand new machines, that is a giant red-flag. The better machines are very expensive, but obviously a much more sound investment. This kind of decision could make me or break me before I ever get started. THANK YOU!!


----------



## brushyourideas

Tough Story. What prompted you to purchase this brand to begin with?


----------

